# GTO molding on a Tempest Custom



## Mr66GTO (Nov 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if the door & quarter window moldings of a 66 GTO Post Car will fit on a 66 Tempest Custom Post Car?? I just need to be 100% before i purchase. Thanks.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

As long as the anodized trim is 2 door A-body POST specific for a '66 or 67, it is the same.


----------



## Mr66GTO (Nov 12, 2007)

Does this also apply to the glass for the door and quarter panel??


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, door and 1/4 glass is shared amongst all '66-67 A body 2door posts, 2door hardtops are different.
All tinted glass will be found in factory AC cars.


----------

